# Pigeon-haters



## BabbaYagga (Jun 24, 2005)

What causes people to hate pigeons? It seems like whenever I tell someone I have pigeons they get paranoid about all the deadly contagious diseases they carry and how much they poop. Well, they do poop a lot,  but I think they are wonderful, beautiful birds that are so awesome and fun to have    . What causes all those terrible misconceptions about pigeons? I think everyone should have pigeons!!

- babba yagga


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

If a pigeon poops in your house, it's nowhere near the danger to you that it is if you go and poop in his house. They've got a lot more to fear from us than the other way around.

Pidgey


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

BabbaYagga said:


> *What causes people to hate pigeons?* It seems like whenever I tell someone I have pigeons they get paranoid about all the deadly contagious diseases they carry and how much they poop. Well, they do poop a lot,  but I think they are wonderful, beautiful birds that are so awesome and fun to have   . What causes all those terrible misconceptions about pigeons? I think everyone should have pigeons!!
> 
> - babba yagga


Hi Babby Yagga, 

People fear what they don't know or understand. Most people who are not interested in pigeons will not take the time to educate themselves about the many misconceptions of pigeons. 

Pigeons have been stigmatized as "rats with wings" by someone in the TV business a long time ago and it's unfortunately stuck in the minds of the masses. Rats are associated with disease and were indirectly responsible for some very serious plagues in human history. Fleas on other mammals are often vectors to transmitting diseases to humans.

In any case, all these misconceptions of pigeons being dirty, disease ridden creatures is all founded on human ignorance. So, do your part and keep educating people around you in your life about your pigeons and provide them with some truths!


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Pidgey said:


> If a pigeon poops in your house, it's nowhere near the danger to you that it is if you go and poop in his house. They've got a lot more to fear from us than the other way around.
> 
> Pidgey


 Yea !!

And you know, I have gotten sick many times from those sick dirty humans that polute their enviroment something crazy and yet I have never gotten sick from a pigeon.


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

it's ashame many people hate pigeons 

also when you type in pigeon forum on google, the first top 2 results are forums to do with pigeon shooting


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Pidgey said:


> If a pigeon poops in your house, it's nowhere near the danger to you that it is if you go and poop in his house. They've got a lot more to fear from us than the other way around.
> Pidgey


*LOL...well, I just pictured that in my mind, thanks alot!*  




Pigeonpal2002 said:


> People fear what they don't know or understand. Most people who are not interested in pigeons will not take the time to educate themselves about the many misconceptions of pigeons.
> 
> Pigeons have been stigmatized as "rats with wings" by someone in the TV business a long time ago and it's unfortunately stuck in the minds of the masses.


*That was Woody Allen that made that unfortunate/ignorant comment.

When people ask me about what I do for fun and I tell them about my "hobby"... they actually think I'm joking, and start laughing, until I explain about pigeons, their history, racing and rehabbing. *


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Ya know it isn't just the pigeon that can carry diseases it is also the other wild birds out there. I am with you in the fact that they are beautiful birds, I had a new neighbor move in about 6 months ago and he came over to bring some Christmas cookies he seen my 2 pigeons and said: " Now they would make a good meal" I said excuse me but that wasn't called for, he wasn't sorry for what he said and I told my husband I don't ever want that man in my house ever again! He is not welcome here. I don't know why some people are so ignorant but I wish they would keep their comments to themself. 

Cindy


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Hi Babby Yagga,
> 
> *People fear what they don't know or understand.* Most people who are not interested in pigeons will not take the time to educate themselves about the many misconceptions of pigeons.
> 
> ...


You've said it perfectly Brad.  

Cindy


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I have often wished that each person on the globe could be exposed to how sweet and wonderful pigeons can be. Every pigeon we get in fills my heart with joy and love. They are smart, comical, nosy, exuberant, and cantankerous at times and all in all great little guys. I think most people simply don't know them and believe the propaganda that is said about them.


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

I've had people say to me many times when they know I have pet pigeons, rescue, and rehab them and they say aren't you afraid of getting sick from them. I found no matter what you say to people there are some that just don't get it threw their heads that it's not the pigeon you need to worry about, it's humans and catching something from them. I also say how I deal with pigeons everyday and not once caught anything from them. Just remember with some people it's like talking to the wall. I tell people before they come to my house if you don't like birds or think your going to catch something from them, don't bother coming to my house because I have birds. 

You can also print out copies of documented info on pigeons and give it to these people.


----------



## leeswhitebirds (May 1, 2004)

*war birds*

Lee here, i have done a long time study on war birds and the people that handled them , for the most part the handlers were like us they loved the birds but the other folks that were in the army soon got jellous of the bird handlers and began a campain against them complaining of their cushy jobs and so on . now dont misunderstand i admire our armed service people but they did belittle the bird handlers this was brought to the public when they got out of the army and that helped to grow the concept that "the pigeon is a dirty disease carrying critter that should be eradicated " and like was said the tv added to some of the hate because of what was said in jest about our beautiful birds (flying rat) i release white homers in my business and i see all the time how people react to them there are many tears along uhhhhhs and ahhhhhs folks always applaude when the are released . at a funeral one time a little girl released a white homer by hand and just before she let it loose she whispered in the birds ear "you fly on home now grandmaw " The birds bring much happiness and joy to many people because they do understand them we need to just talk them up and show people how beautiful they are maybe in time the public will change their minds.............


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

most people see the feral pigeon and many see the mess never really seeing a sho or race pigeon or loft. Clubs used to and still should promote public information Avertise the shows talk about the race birds Invite the publkic to look More exposer changes minds. We used to have publicity directers for clubs P R as it may and you would be surprised after seeing the different breeds or seeing the race birds fly even releases and events how people come around Contact the local newpapers Might end up on the front page.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2007)

in my veiw I think most people see the birds from afar and have a totally disconnected opinion of pigeons in general ,because everyone I ever came across that got the chance to see a pigeon up close an personal in my experiance went away in awe at how beautiful and amazing the birds really are ..its the ones that dont allow themselves to see past their limited knowlegde that are truely missing out


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

I agree... 

If I see a pigeon pecking on the pavement in front of me, I skirt around him carefully as not to frighten or spook him, but nearly everyone else either just walks into them ( I know they fly out of the way lol ) as if they were invisible!! Yet if they were a duck or something - people would see them......

And yes if people could only get close to a pigeon, some would change their mind. The few rescues I have done and have been taking the pigeon to work or on the train on route to the wildlife hospital, people have said " lets have a look" and some do sort of say " Ahhh - isn't he/she sweet"  yet you do get the stupid idiots that go "yuk"  but those people I work with who say things like that - I have no time for - I pity their ignorance.

Tania x


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2007)

You might want to read a book: Pigeons: The Fascinating Saga of the World's Most Revered and Reviled Bird by Andrew D. Blechman 
It may give some insight into the psychology.


----------

